# HeatWatch (9/2 - 9/4)



## HeatWatch (Sep 1, 2017)

Your alert for this weekend - *HEAT ADVISORY IN EFFECT FOR SEVERAL AREAS*. 

Silverlakes - *DANGEROUS*. Temperatures will be a high of 93-105 degrees with humidity levels between 99% and 24%, with the lowest humidity in the middle of the day. Humidity is forecasted to be highest on Monday. This can lead to a heat index of *110 degrees on Saturday, 103 on Sunday, and 111 on Monday*. Turf temperatures can reach 40-50 degrees hotter, which puts participants at high risk for heat exhaustion, heat stroke, and secondary burns to exposed skin. Rest/water breaks should be mandatory at all events, and parents should ask themselves whether to risk their child's health this weekend. 

Here is the Excessive Heat Warning: https://www.wunderground.com/US/CA/048.html?hdf=1#HEA

An excessive heat watch means that a prolonged period of hot
temperatures is expected. The combination of hot temperatures and
high humidity will combine to create a dangerous situation in
which heat illnesses are possible. Drink plenty of fluids... stay
in an air-conditioned room... stay out of the sun... and check up
on relatives and neighbors.

Galway Downs - *HIGH RISK*. High temps of between 90 and 101 degrees, with 99% - 25% humidity. Heat index for the weekend will be *103 degrees on Saturday, 95 degrees on Sunday and 97 degrees on Monday*. Athletic participants should not exercise at maximum capacity for more than 20 minutes without rest. Measures should be taken to keep body temperatures within safe range and hydrated. 

Great Park - *HIGH RISK*. High temps of between 85 and 98 degrees, with 99% - 34% humidity. Heat index for the weekend will be *101 degrees on Saturday, 91 degrees on Sunday and 91 degrees on Monday*. Athletic participants should not exercise at maximum capacity for more than 20 minutes without rest. Measures should be taken to keep body temperatures within safe range and hydrated. 


SoCal Sports Complex/Polo Fields - *USE CAUTION*. High temps of 77-86 degrees with 99% - 51% humidity. Heat index for the weekend will be *87 degrees on Saturday, 84 degrees on Sunday and 77 degrees on Monday*. Normal athletic activity safe at maximum exertion with more frequent water breaks. 

Stay safe out there!

Heat Stroke Guidance: NATA Heat Illness Research


----------



## Surfref (Sep 1, 2017)

Glad I am at Oceanside and Del Mar for Blues Cup this weekend.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 2, 2017)

I am at Oceanside right now on an hour break before my next game.  I have been here since 11am.  So far I have seen 4 players go down with heat related injuries with two serious enough to send the players to the emergency room.  I cannot imagine how hot it is at Silverlakes.  I am really surprised that there is  not water and Gatorade at midfield like at Surf Cup.  My car thermometer said it was 92 degrees at 11am.

I would bet that players that are having trouble with the heat did properly hydrate for the weekend.  Just hope the two that had to go to the ER are okay.


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 2, 2017)

Why weren't the games in Silverlakes rescheduled?  If players were taken to ER from Oceanside I can only imagine what was happening at Silverlakes


----------



## mkg68 (Sep 2, 2017)

Silverlakes was like the surface of the sun. We had an afternoon game and it was ridiculous.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 2, 2017)

Hot an humid at Oceanside for a 9:35 game.  Had a nice breeze for the 2:40 game so even though it was hotter it actually didn't feel as bad as the morning game.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 2, 2017)

I talked to one of the AT's and he said two players were taken by ambulance to the ER for heat related injuries.  On my DD field they had a girl collapse due to the heat and the AT's had trouble stabilizing her so the parents took her to the ER.  I sure hope it is cooler tomorrow since the players will not have a chance to fully rehydrate.  I saw one coach hand out bananas and blue Powerade after their game and would not let the girls leave until they finished the two items.  The humidity definitely was a factor in Oceanside today.  It sure would have been nice if there was an AT at every field marshal tent.  It took at least 4 minutes for the AT and the ice bags to get to the girl that went down at my field.


----------



## SBFDad (Sep 2, 2017)

92 deg at 3pm kickoff in Carson on turf. My son complained about the heat coming through his shoes. Feet red and tender, almost burnt afterwards. Could've been worse...turf at Silverlakes. 

Anyone else's kid have this issue? Anyone have a fix? Heard sometime back that aluminum foil under insole works. Sounds like a hokey fix, but will try it if it works.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 2, 2017)

SBFDad said:


> 92 deg at 3pm kickoff in Carson on turf. My son complained about the heat coming through his shoes. Feet red and tender, almost burnt afterwards. Could've been worse...turf at Silverlakes.
> 
> Anyone else's kid have this issue? Anyone have a fix? Heard sometime back that aluminum foil under insole works. Sounds like a hokey fix, but will try it if it works.


In my artificial turf shoes I have some type of spaceship/satellite material that my dad gave me.  He works at JPL and gave me this thin heat barrier material.  Works great at keeping the heat from coming through the sole, but does not block the heat coming in the sides.    I hope your sons feet are okay.  I have seen players that had some nasty blisters after playing a 90 minute game on hot turf.  I have also seen, mainly Addidas, the soles of cleats separate from from fairly new cleats due to the heat.


----------



## soccer dude (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm not one to complain but my 2 daughters 02 and 04 are playing in the Blues Cup this weekend and yes it was hoooooot and humid.  Not like Silverlakes but the humidity added 10 degrees it seemed.  The fields are awesome and the competition is awesome but my 02 daughter drank her 32 oz water before the 2nd half started and she was looking for more water.  There are no jugs of water like surf cup on the fields and none anywhere to be found and when I asked about water just to fill up my daughters water jug, the folks at the checkin tent said that I had to buy bottles of water.  I'm sorry, with the heat at an all time high why is there not 1 jug of water even between 4 fields to share?  My daughter almost passed out because of this.  Doesn't Blues care about the safety of the players?  It's not like us parents can all walk over at half time and fill our DD's water jugs during the coaches speech.  I went and complained to the tent folks but I got no sympathy, not even an "I'm sorry".  All I got was "go pay for it".  So the $1295 entrance fee doesn't include a jug of water for the safety of the girls?  Blues cup even posted a "WEATHER WARNING - BLUES CUP" on their website.  Are tournaments now so much about the money that they need to gouge us parents for water money too?  Sad when it's all about the $$$.  I hope they add something for Sunday.  And yes, I brought a ton of water but we probably went through 2 gallons today and wiped us out.  Very disappointed.  Does Silverlakes provide water for the girls?


----------



## ultimate20 (Sep 2, 2017)

Younger son played in Simi Valley, it was 108 for first game and 95 for second game at 6:00. I didn't notice any heat related issues on the 3 fields at the school today, but see what happens tomorrow. Hopefully everyone hydrates and rests tonight


----------



## timbuck (Sep 3, 2017)

We played at silverlakes a few weeks ago. During the last heatwave. I was surprised there wasn't water provided at each field.  When I went to the concession area, they were out of ice. I thought that was crazy/dangerous. 
About an hour later,there was a pallet of ice being delivered. 
Last weekend, my youngest soccer daughter played at Ayala in Chino Hills.  Was dang hot.  They had the 9v9 teams playing on a full sized field.  Waaaayyyy too big for 07 kids to be playing on.  With the heat and that distance to cover, I'm surprised that I didn't see any issues.


----------



## outside! (Sep 3, 2017)

soccer dude said:


> Doesn't Blues care about the safety of the players?


Not enough it appears.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 3, 2017)

SBFDad said:


> 92 deg at 3pm kickoff in Carson on turf. My son complained about the heat coming through his shoes. Feet red and tender, almost burnt afterwards. Could've been worse...turf at Silverlakes.
> 
> Anyone else's kid have this issue? Anyone have a fix? Heard sometime back that aluminum foil under insole works. Sounds like a hokey fix, but will try it if it works.


I've done this with my DDs cleats.  I took the insole out and traced it on  the aluminum foil and cut it slightly smaller inside the lines to make it easier to fit inside the boot. Shiny side down. 
She said she did notice a slight difference. How much I can't say because trying  to get info from her is like pulling teeth at times.
But she's also a GK so I'm not sure if it makes a difference for her standing around a lot vs a field player running around for 70mins.
As far as comfort goes she's said she didn't notice a difference in comfort or fit so why not try it. If you do it just know it only lasts so long. You'll starting seeing aluminum flakes in there mixed in with turf crumbs. 
We played in Irvine yesterday and it was plenty hot. About 93*  but at least they were on grass. Didn't see any players with heat-related issues thankfully. 
Stay safe and hydrated out there today and tomorrow if you're playing.


----------



## GunninGopher (Sep 3, 2017)

SBFDad said:


> 92 deg at 3pm kickoff in Carson on turf. My son complained about the heat coming through his shoes. Feet red and tender, almost burnt afterwards. Could've been worse...turf at Silverlakes.
> 
> Anyone else's kid have this issue? Anyone have a fix? Heard sometime back that aluminum foil under insole works. Sounds like a hokey fix, but will try it if it works.


Have you checked this out:

https://www.cleatshield.com/


----------

